# طريقة اضافة البلسم الى الشامبو



## كميائى مبتدئ (16 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوه الكرام ممكن لو تكرمتم طريقة اضافة البلسم الى الشامبو وهل البلسم بيكون ساخن ام لا
وشكرا


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (19 يوليو 2013)

ايه يا جماعة هو انا سألت سؤال صعب للدرجة دى


----------



## safaa_alshazly (6 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب حد يفيدك


----------



## عبد الله كلزي (28 أغسطس 2013)

كميائى مبتدئ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوه الكرام ممكن لو تكرمتم طريقة اضافة البلسم الى الشامبو وهل البلسم بيكون ساخن ام لا
> وشكرا




بالنسبة لي أنا أحضر كل من الشامبو والبلسم على حدى ثم أمزج المركبين بالنهاية والنتيجة ممتازة


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لك اخ عبدالله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## asc.egy (14 نوفمبر 2014)

نرجوا التفصيل


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 نوفمبر 2014)

يا جماعة الشامبو انيونيك والبلسم العادى كاتيونيك و سهل جدا يفصل . تصنيع شامبو وبلسم معا بيكون باضافة مطريات اخرى للشعر غير البلسم المصنع من السيتيل الكول واكس مع ديهايكوارت


----------



## asc.egy (14 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن استاذانا عبد القادر تذكرلنا الطريقة والمكونات والنسب وطريقة العمل ( انا احتاج شامبو غليظ القوام مثل الشامبو فى الاسواق ) فى احتياج اليها استاذنا عبد القادر


----------

